# Join me in my goal of removing fapping from life!



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes that's my goal, and I'll post here daily. I want to remove masturbation from my life altogether. I already started, I'm on day 4 but I'll act as if this is day 1.

If I can control this primal urge, I can do anything. Seems placeboish? Guess what, I don't care, if a placebo is what will help me then I'll happily take it.

For those interested in joining, there are a set of rules.

*Rules*

No fap (duh)

No porn (any kind of porn, nudes or any kind of picture/video/audio/text only made with the purpose of arousing)

No edging

Failing does not means losing, you just start all over again, back to day 1.

===============================================================

That's basically it, so if you want to join and/or have any questions, just post here.

*Day: 3*
*Longest Streak: 2*
*Started: 06/08/2013*
*Relapsed: Not yet and doing my best not to.*


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Do you have a plan? I have been trying to quite for over two years and the best I could do was 38 days last year.


----------



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

What do you mean by having a plan?


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Quitting porn is insanely hard to do. When I first tried to quit two years ago, I was naive and thought it would be just as simple as to not watch it. Unfortunately it's far more complicated than that


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Though I don't know to which extend you use it, is it a now and then thing, almost everyday thing or like me a multiple time a day thing.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

hell to the nah

_:: continues to fap as he's typing this post ::::_


----------



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

thirdcoming said:


> Though I don't know to which extend you use it, is it a now and then thing, almost everyday thing or like me a multiple time a day thing.


Oh, I see.

It's more of a now and then thing. I fap frequently though.

But I'm quitting, I've decided this. You see, I've tried quitting before, but this time I'm confident I can do it. The thing that makes me give up is that if I get frustrated in some area of my life, or if I procrastinate things, I get stressed and anxious and then I fap away. This makes me feel even more anxious and frustrated.

Basically I'll keep myself occupied and I'll read things from yourbrainonporn.com when I feel like giving up.

Join me mate.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Username02 said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> It's more of a now and then thing. I fap frequently though.
> 
> ...


Ok that's good that you are ready for it. I don't know if I can join, at least I can't today lol. I have been in a couple of weeks binge and it's hard to stop


----------



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

thirdcoming said:


> Ok that's good that you are ready for it. I don't know if I can join, at least I can't today lol. I have been in a couple of weeks binge and it's hard to stop


Take a walk and a cold shower. At least this helps me killing the urges and getting motivation.

Anyways I don't plan on abandoning this thread so when you think you are ready just join.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

thirdcoming said:


> Quitting porn is insanely hard to do. When I first tried to quit two years ago, I was naive and thought it would be just as simple as to not watch it. Unfortunately it's far more complicated than that


I did actually and i was an avid porn user for years, like getting up in the morning, going to sleep everything.

After going NOFAP on and off, trying everything, i am just no longer turned on by porn. Literally i cannot get physically hard from porn. I dont hate it, i have seen it sometimes, but it just doesnt get hard.


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

im on day 4 and so far so good its hard but if it helps me start a life ill do it


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

LifeinAShell said:


> im on day 4 and so far so good its hard but if it helps me start a life ill do it


It will kick start your life


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

I've toyed with this idea a few times.
I think If I just cut down to maybe once a week, I'd be happy with that.

One tip/idea. Normally I take my laptop to bed and use it until I fall asleep, and turn it back on as soon as I wake up. 
Sometimes I'll just force myself to shut off the computer earlier at night and not turn it back on until I'vel showered/eaten/whatever in the morning. 

No computer/no internet = no porn


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I won't be joining you. I'd actually like to masturbate way more than I currently do. In recent times masturbation has been almost never. I started testosterone replacement therapy recently and hope to find my libido that's been MIA for years. I'd be *THRILLED* if my sex drive came raging back to a point where I simply couldn't keep my hands off myself.:yes

This is what a man with low-T has for a dream. I want to masturbate and masturbate a whole damn lot!!!


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Testicular Cancer.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Currently on Day 32 or 33 of NoFap.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

WhatBITW said:


> Currently on Day 32 or 33 of NoFap.


Any notable changes?


----------



## Orgone (Aug 19, 2013)

I went for a week once, but I have to admit I don't see anything wrong with letting it fly every now and then. It would be difficult to go longer than three weeks, i think.



Zeeshan said:


> After going NOFAP on and off, trying everything, i am just no longer turned on by porn. Literally i cannot get physically hard from porn. I dont hate it, i have seen it sometimes, but it just doesnt get hard.


The only type of porn that does it for me is realistic stuff, so I second that. the cheesy stuff, I don't know the purpose of anymore. Stripteases are good i know


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm joining you, I'm not going to quit fapping altogether but I'm going to quit porn, for my girlfriend.

Last time I went 2 months without, now I'd like to see if I can quit forever!

Day: 1
Longest Streak: 2 months
Started: September 6 2013
Relapsed: Not yet


----------



## CalebIV (Feb 10, 2013)

@Username02
I don't know if you are still working on your goal or not, but I just had to tell you:

Every time I read the title of this thread I start to laugh. The optimistic invitation. Like you are inviting us on a magical adventure or something. That's just how I read it anyway


----------

